# Litter Box Size for English Angora



## DreamsweptAlpacas (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm going to go get more supplies (well toys) for our new bunny, and I wanted to try to litterbox train her. Is there a good size that works for an English angora? She is 5 months old now, but I am not sure how much bigger she will get. Also, is is just a cat litter box with the sides all the same height, or is there a special litter box with a lower opening on one side for easier access?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 30, 2010)

A large size cat box will work for an English Angora. As long as the rabbit can fit in the box and move around a bit, it should be a good size. The height of the sides doesn't really matter unless the rabbit has trouble getting in due to another issue or tend ot pee off the side. 

One thing I would recommend is a grate in to box. Even with a good litter, it can still get in the wool and cause matting or tangles. With a grate, the rabbit doesn't have direct contact with the litter. There are sifting cat boxes that have the regular box and a grate so you can sift out the clumps (for cat litter). You can just have the sifting part in the box and the litter underneath and it should work. You can also make a grate using some wire mesh cut to the size of the box. There are also other things you can use to make a grate. 

Also make sure you get a rabbit safe litter. Any clumping or clay based litter is not safe for rabbits. A paper or wood pellet is considered safe and effective. A lot of people use wood pellets, usually horse stall bedding or wood stove pellets, these are cheap and effective. You don't have to buy a rabbit specific litter as long as it is rabbit safe, for example Yesterday's News has a rabbit litter that is the same as the cat stuff but more expensive.


----------



## DreamsweptAlpacas (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks so much for the detailed response! I was wondering about sitting in the litterbox will all her fiber and getting everything stuck to her. The grate sounds like the perfect answer.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 30, 2010)

We use shredded newspaper and put the box inside of apple boxes from the grocery--either with a single hole cut in the middle or two holes cut, one at each end fro a run thru. Gives them a place to hang out and hide in, something to chew on that can be easily and cheaply replaced, and keeps all urine inside since its pretty much enclosed.


----------

